# Godfather Mouse Fix



## skippednote (Mar 8, 2009)

I started to play Godfather (i knw its late) but found some wired problem.
When i  turn the character towards right he turns left and Vica versa. I don't knw whether the problem is with my pc or the game is screwed up.

Please Help.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi bassam,

I completed the whole game and it is pretty good...Check under option for word "Invert Selection" or something like that and if it is on then off it and off then on it..u will fix the problem for sure...


----------



## skippednote (Mar 8, 2009)

will check..thanx


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

btw are u coming for Urt...Should I host...


----------



## skippednote (Mar 8, 2009)

Fixed.
Please close this thread.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Bassam did my suggestion helped...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

me too installing it today hehe


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 10, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> I started to play Godfather (i knw its late) but found some wired problem.
> When i  turn the character towards right he turns left and Vica versa. I don't knw whether the problem is with my pc or the game is screwed up.
> 
> Please Help.


Thats because you are using a pirated version . Pirated version of godfather has this problem , also when you will enter any car you wont be able to get out of it in this version of the game .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ Just for you information....<Mods I am not pretending to illegal> There is a crack which fix this problem and u can get in and out of car without any problem..


----------

